# RaceGlaze 55 or Zymol Glasur?



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm nearly out of my RG55 - which has been a superb wax - now i'm on the look out for either a replacement or sticking with the Signature '55'.

Both contain similar Carnauba content and both seem well rated (though 55 isn't mentioned much anymore).

The car / colour it'll be used on :

DSC_0012 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

What would you choose?

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Both are very good waxes. Two different beasts with looks and behaviour of water imo. Tough one to say but glasur will just pip 55 to the post for sheeting yet 55 will outrun glasur on durability. Im a fond believer of if its not broken, Don't fix it but if your wanting to try something else, Glasur will be a good performer and look well.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Beau - food for thought there.

Any other waxes you'd recommend in a similar price range that are worth considering?

I have ti say the sheeting aspect of glasur appeals to me - water spotting really does spoil the finish..... but i'm a real beading whore!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Alas, Most waxes do suffer from a little water spotting but then a good number of latest techie coatings can suffer also but that topics for another day.
Ive always been a fan of concourse but that is stepping your budget up somewhat.
The Victoria waxes are seldom rarely spoke of these days yet punch above there weight and are quite budget friendly.
Im a big fan of Polish Angel majesty de passion but pickings are scarce as it was discontinued though if you search for that on the net, You can possibly get a good deal on excess stock from another continent as a client of mine was sold on it and found some in Poland. If you can get some. Highly rate it on all angles i:e sheeting, Beading and durability plus its more so designed fro dark colours.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zymol concours is a bit too much too justify unfortunately.

I think i'll stick with the RG55 for now, and keep an eye out on the classifieds for any bargains on Zymol / Swissvax / **********.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Glasur is a very special feeling wax, looks lovely and the water behaviour is very specific to zymol and stands out above most waxes. But I struggle to justify the cost when carbon is so so similar in almost every way but is just a fraction firmer in the pot but just as oily when spreading

Rg55 I liked very much and is that little bit more durable than glasur, but it just reminded me of a more durable version of vics concours and although super easy and fool proof to apply and remove, just wasn't quite as nice to use as glasur or Carbon

I would suggest as you've already owned rg55, and you can cope with fractionally shorter durability opt for a zymol wax. If you don't like it they will always sell on here


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Swissvax Onyx is nice, you already know my other alternatives mate


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Both are very good waxes. Two different beasts with looks and behaviour of water imo. Tough one to say but glasur will just pip 55 to the post for sheeting yet 55 will outrun glasur on durability. Im a fond believer of if its not broken, Don't fix it but if your wanting to try something else, Glasur will be a good performer and look well.


Totally agree with this. 100% spot on.

Glasur is lovely but lasts about 3 months best...but it does go on very well.

If you don't mind waxing (seeing as you have finished a wax I assume you do), Glasur is the best choice in my mind


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I found glasur lasted a while. I'd say I got a good 4 months out of it from two coats a week apart from each other.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur dropped off quite quickly 2 months + in!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Glasur will have lots most if not all it's water behaviour by 2 months on a regularly used car and it will start to become not as easy to clean after 3 months. I never left it alone and allowed it to get to 4 months


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Beau Technique said:


> Im a big fan of Polish Angel majesty de passion


Wish I could get hold of some of that. Love the look of the pot:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

gex23 said:


> I'm nearly out of my RG55 - which has been a superb wax - now i'm on the look out for either a replacement or sticking with the Signature '55'.
> 
> Both contain similar Carnauba content and both seem well rated (though 55 isn't mentioned much anymore).


The only downside with the 55 imh is the plastic pot which takes away from the luxurious feel of it. Did you ever try the 55 by hand., with the large diameter of the pot it makes it a real treat for waxing by hand.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers for ALL the feedback and responses. I really do appreciate it.

Interesting point re: Carbon - at almost half the price this is very tempting tbh!

If I upped my budget to £150, what waxes would then be recommended as opposed to Carbon, Glasur, '55'?

Also to throw a spanner in the works, I still have a lot of Opti-Coat 2.0 to use, would you guys use this as a base layer, followed by applying a 'boutique' wax over the top? (bearing in mind OC means wax will last no longer than 4 weeks at a time, but that's not really an issue per se).


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Swissvax shield at £130 I think?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Another for shield


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

At a £150 price point, I'd be inclined to buy a couple tbh. Cost and functionality with a pretty damn good look on any colour is Collinite 845 topped with Polish Angel connoisseur rapid waxx. 500ml 845 averages at £13.99 - £15.99 plus a litre of rapid waxx at £55.00 or there a bouts and you've just bought into easy usage products with great durability, Water behaviour, Gloss and depth. Having used a lot of these siwshy fantabulous waxes it just made things even more apparent that its all in the prep.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As 55 gets a mention in the thread title naturally I had a peek...

If the looks of 55 and its durability are what are important, and with Shield getting a couple of mentions, how about our own extended life PTFE wax, RG 4x4 ? Half the price of Shield, more carnauba and very tough. We released it after the first test panel was still protected after 8 months (single coat).

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...-signature-4x4-carnauba-PTFE-offroad-car-wax/


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Who does it compare to 55 in relation to consistency and application?

Will it give a noticeable increase in durability as 55 was pretty good


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

4x4 is a little softer than 55, so spreads really easily and will outlast 55 - we'd normally say 6 months for 55, a couple extra for this.
Interestingly, it has proven a massive hit in Thailand where the PTFE seemed to resist sun damage and heavy rain. Every wax is of course soft out there...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

4x4 sounds interesting. Personally having seen your car gex (on Facebook) I'd personally stick with what you have the normal 55. Looks great and 6 months durability isn't to be sniffed at. 

I know why your asking though. We all want to try other things and the problem is the detailing market is saturated with new waxes and tried and tested ones. I don't know how they all survive the market.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> I know why your asking though. We all want to try other things and the problem is the detailing market is saturated with new waxes and tried and tested ones. I don't know how they all survive the market.


Because mugs like me buy them all!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A lot of them dont survive the market - or, to be more precise, wouldn't if it was a perfect market i.e all buyers had full information and all sellers were fully commercial.

What we have is a number of folks who dabble in production, and have other (full time) jobs to subsidise what would otherwise be insufficient income to maintain themselves, and buyers who buy on fashion/fad rather than price/performance. 

Of course, for the buyer, it sometimes means you can buy a product that would otherwise not come to market as the manufacturer wouldnt give up his day job to do so. Some of these grow into full time businesses, others stay the same or go away. 

Mugs are always welcome in our on-line shop of course, but we prefer to call them 'collectors' !!


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job, looks so wet


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Glasur is a very special feeling wax, looks lovely and the water behaviour is very specific to zymol and stands out above most waxes. But I struggle to justify the cost when carbon is so so similar in almost every way but is just a fraction firmer in the pot but just as oily when spreading


I've used Zymol since 1995 and out of all their waxes Glasur was the most unimpressive of them. Compared to Carbon it did very little extra, very similar in my experience to Titanium which I also found to offer any extra over Carbon.

My favourite is Ital, I keep coming back to it after dabbling with other things - it imparts a great depth of shine and wet look. It's not cheap (I never buy at the silly RRP) , but its easy to apply and buff, requiring little more effort than Carbon. Z Waxes above Ital/Concourse level are all well n good but the application is a pain unless you have a workshop or large garage to work in.

But as others have said if you like what you have then its often better to stick with what you know - heck, we've all got/had a shelf full of ''wonder products'' that have had one or two uses and them dismissed.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm STILL undecided but in no rush to purchase just yet.

It really is down to Glasur and '55' for me. Durabilities a none issue tbh.

If I was able to justify it - it'd be RG Black Label without a doubt.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

If it has to be one of those Glasur all way, but don't dismiss my other suggestions mate, you are welcome to come try them, i can even borrow some glasur off the bro in law so you can compare


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think even a lot of top detailers with no loyalties love Black Label. It seems to get a mention in a lot of places by people I would trust.

Shield for me has overtaken my love for Glasur. It's a very special wax and it'll last. Easy on and off no matter how long it's left and a fair price at the boutique end of waxes.

Zymol attracts me simply because I love it's old school nature. It's honest with it's unique application and gassing at times. It's utterly shocking lid design are all parts of the special quirks that it gets away with.

Heritage means a lot and if some of today's waxes are still around in 10 years time i'm sure i'll have respect for them like I do today for the likes of RG55 and Glasur etc.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

gally said:


> I think even a lot of top detailers with no loyalties love Black Label. It seems to get a mention in a lot of places by people I would trust.
> 
> Shield for me has overtaken my love for Glasur. It's a very special wax and it'll last. Easy on and off no matter how long it's left and a fair price at the boutique end of waxes.
> 
> ...


Good post, totally agree


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I've no idea which vax to choose. Just want to say -stunning looking car.


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

Glasur is a good wax a great depth of shine and lasted about 3 months.
Temped to try ital now


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

e_king said:


> I've no idea which vax to choose. Just want to say -stunning looking car.


Cheers


----------

